# re-sellers permit application



## Flipphreak (Sep 11, 2008)

Applying for my sellers permit in CA, the form is asking for a FEIN (Fed. Employer Identification Number). Can I just put my SS# or do I really need to apply for a FEIN.

Oh, and is FEIN the same as EIN? Have to ask, just want to make absolutly sure.

Thanks.


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

Flipphreak said:


> Applying for my sellers permit in CA, the form is asking for a FEIN (Fed. Employer Identification Number). Can I just put my SS# or do I really need to apply for a FEIN.
> 
> Oh, and is FEIN the same as EIN? Have to ask, just want to make absolutly sure.
> 
> Thanks.


i just applied for mine this week. CA also. I have no employees so I left it blank. maybe that wasnt the smartest idea, ill let you know how it goes. 

im in general partnership so that first section left me a little confused since there were about 3 questions that didnt apply.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I would just get the number. It's free and very useful when you fill out other forms. Just because you have doesn't mean you need to use it for your taxes.


----------



## dixieexpress (Jul 26, 2008)

You only Need a FEIN # if you have employees, yes EIN is the same use your social but you you it in this format ##-######$ in stead of the norm ###-##-####
hpe this Helped


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

When I applied for mine I explained I was a sole proprietor and he said my SSN is fine. I applied for an EIN online anyway to protect my SSN on forms I can sub an EIN.

How long did it take your permit to arrive?


----------



## Flipphreak (Sep 11, 2008)

I got my EIN number online right after filling out the form, so that was pretty painless. The sellers permit will take about 2 weeks I hear so we will see.


----------



## JMBrown (Sep 21, 2008)

Where do you get the EIN?


----------



## since1794 (Nov 6, 2008)

JMBrown said:


> Where do you get the EIN?


Employer ID Numbers (EINs)


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

You don't need it like people said but it's worth it. It's free and fast and if you biz grows you're going to need one anyways. Go to the gov. site and sign up! Easy to do and so worth it.


----------

